# Der goldene Scheißhaufen 2010



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2010)

Jeder hat etwas oder jemanden aus dem öffentlichen Leben, den sie oder er nicht austehen kann. Doch wer hat 2010 am tiefsten daneben gegriffen? Wer hat die meisten Fehler gemacht?

Letztes Jahr habe ich schonmal einen Thread für 2009 gemacht: http://forum.buffed....isshaufen-2009/   (Bitte nicht mehr in dem Thread voten, danke. :S)

Wie ihr euch denken könnt, wird es dieses Jahr wieder diese Verleihung geben.
Letztes Jahr hatten folgende "Kandidaten" die Nase vorne:

Schlimmster Promi 2009: Lady Gaga
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2009: Pokerface (Lady Gaga)
Schlechtester Politiker 2009: Berlusconi
Schlechtester Film 2009: Twilight (Biss zum Morgengrauen)

Ob Lady Gaga dieses Jahr wieder doppelt abräumt, oder ob jemand ganz anderes die Liste anführen wird?
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir eine weitere Kategorie überlegt: Das schlechteste/nervigstes Konsolen/PC Spiel (Cataclysm auch nicht ausgeschlossen. ).

Somit stehen folgende Kategorien zur Wahl:
Schlimmster Promi 2010
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Schlechtester Film 2010
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010

Nun, ich behalte wohl das System aus letztem Jahre bei:
Jeder darf für jede Kategorie jemanden nominieren, oder jemandem zustimmen. Sobald ein Kandidat für die jeweilige Kategorie *2 Stimmen* bekommen hat, wird er aufgestellt. Je nach Teilnahmen sind pro Kategorie 5 bis maximal 10 Kandidaten vorgesehen.
Wichtig: Begründet kurz, *warum ihr diesen Kandidaten nominieren* wollt.

Dann, ca. am 20 bis 30 Dezember werden dann die Umfragen anstehen. Dort werden die Nominierten dann gewählt werden.

Im folgenden Platzhalter Post werde ich dann alle nominierten nach und nach festhalten.

Dann hoffe ich mal auf eine rege Teilnahme.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2010)

Nominierte
Schlimmster Promi 2010:
*Daniela Katzenberger*
*Oliver Pocher*
*Stefan Raab*
*Justin Bieber*
*Lady Gaga*
*Miley Cyrus*
*Robert Pattinson*
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010:
*We no speak Americano (Yolando Be Cool)*
*Last Christmas (Wham)*
*The Final Frontier (Iron Maiden)*
*Allejandro (Lady Gaga)*
*U Smile (Justin Bieber)*
*Baby (Justin Bieber ft. Ludacris)*
Schlechtester Politiker 2010:
*Guido Westerwelle*
*Cem Özdemir*
*Horst Seehofer*
*Angela Merkel*
*Claudia Roth*
*Sarah Palin*
Schlechtester Film 2010:
*Twilight*
*Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes*
*Beilight, bis zum Abendbrot*
*Avatar: The Last Airbender*
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010:
*Arcania*
*Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes*
*WoW: Cataclysm*
*CoD: Black Ops*
*Final Fantasy 14*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Schlechtester Film 2010
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010

1. Daniela Katzenberger. Taucht überall auf, macht einen auf dummes Blondchen und alle scheinens toll zu finden.
2. Das Lied von ihr. Sau schlecht gesungen und trotz digitaler überarbeitung mMn grottig.
3. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLBiy1LbJzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Glaube, da braucht man nichts groß dazu zu sagen...
4. Hab dieses Jahr eig fast keine Filme geschaut.
5. Farmville. Harvest Moon Abklatsch den jetzt auf einmal aber alle toll finden.

Begründungen 1-3 hinzugefügt :S


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010 : Arcania 

Begründung: Das Spiel ist mehr Hack & Slay als sonstwas, wird aber als "Gothic" angepriesen -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010: Daniela Katzenberger

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Stereo Love Baaaaah ich kanns nimmer hören

Schlechtester Politiker 2010: Guido Westerwave

Schlechtester Film 2010: Ganz klar Beilight so unterirdisch war noch kein Film vorher

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010: Das ist schwer da ich mich nicht so recht an ne richtige Gurke erinnern kann...Doch von Black Ops war ich ziemlich schlimm angepisst


----------



## tempörum (6. Dezember 2010)

schlimmster Politiker meiner Meinung klar Cem Özdemir. Zum einem da die Grünen eh immer gegen alles sind und damit den Fortschritt behindern und und zum anderem wegen solch tollen Aussagen wie "Wikileaks habe der Demokratie geschadet".
nervigstes Lied für mich "Wo no speak americano", weil es einfach absolut sinnfrei ist, aber ich befürhte damit stehe ich relativ allein da_ 
_


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

tempörum schrieb:


> schlimmster Politiker meiner Meinung klar Cem Özdemir. Zum einem da die Grünen eh immer gegen alles sind und damit den Fortschritt behindern und und zum anderem wegen solch tollen Aussagen wie "Wikileaks habe der _Demokratie geschadet".__
> nervigstes Lied für mich "Wo no speak americano", weil es einfach absolut sinnfrei ist, aber ich befürhte damit stehe ich relativ allein da
> _



zu Özdemir: das sehe ich auch so, doch er war nicht so medienpräsent wie andere, z.B. unsere Westerlocke, daher sage ich: uns Guido mit dem Guidomobil ist der(die :-)) klare Favorit in der Kategorie !


----------



## Potpotom (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010: Henry Maske
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: ---
Schlechtester Politiker 2010: Filip Dewinter... 
Schlechtester Film 2010: Max Schmeling
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010: ---


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

tempörum schrieb:


> schlimmster Politiker meiner Meinung klar Cem Özdemir. Zum einem da die Grünen eh immer gegen alles sind und damit den Fortschritt behindern und und zum anderem wegen solch tollen Aussagen wie "Wikileaks habe der _Demokratie geschadet".__
> nervigstes Lied für mich "Wo no speak americano", weil es einfach absolut sinnfrei ist, aber ich befürhte damit stehe ich relativ allein da
> _


Naja der Vorteil an "We no speak Americano" ist halt das man mit nem gewissen Promillesatz ganz gut drauf abgehen kann.
Ähnlich diese Atzenmucke die für mich auch erst mit erhöhtem Spiegel angenehm wirkt.


----------



## Shaila (6. Dezember 2010)

*Schlimmster Promi 2010*

Schließe mich an mit Daniela Katzenberger

*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LWSyFcEA7k[/youtube]

Alternativ auch jedes andere Lied von dem.


*Schlechtester Politiker 2010*

Horst Seehofer, weil er in meinen Augen seine Glaubwürdigkeit verloren hat.

*Schlechtester Film 2010*

Twilight

*Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010*

Kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Tilbie (6. Dezember 2010)

tempörum schrieb:


> nervigstes Lied für mich "Wo no speak americano", weil es einfach absolut sinnfrei ist, aber ich befürhte damit stehe ich relativ allein da



Nein, tust du nicht.  Es ist einfach nur nervig, sinnfrei und absolut dämlich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010

Mich interessieren Promis nicht, ergo kenne ich kaum welche.

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010

Robbie Williams - Morning Sun

Schlechtester Politiker 2010

Merkel

Schlechtester Film 2010

Twillight

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010

CoD - Modern Warfare 2


----------



## tempörum (6. Dezember 2010)

Alternativ würde ich als schlechtestes Lied noch The Time von den Black eyed Peace vorschlagen. Meiner Meinung nach einfach eine grauenhafte Kopie, die sich teilwesie durch das mixen so anhört, als ob man gerade ein Auto abwürgen würde


----------



## Tonkra (6. Dezember 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Nein, tust du nicht.  Es ist einfach nur nervig, sinnfrei und absolut dämlich.



dann war es schon damals sehr sinnfrei, es handelt sich schlicht um ein cover bzw. einen mix 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zAO3f0c1XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010 : Arcania
> 
> Begründung: Das Spiel ist mehr Hack & Slay als sonstwas, wird aber als "Gothic" angepriesen -.-




/sign. Nieder mit Arcania.

Nervigster Promi: Die Co-Moderatorin von Gottschalk. Wie heißt die Sch... Frau?

Nervigster Film: Harry Potter. Wegen Fans und weil es wichtiges aus den Nachrichten verdängt.

Schlechtester Politiker: Unheimlich viel Auswahl, ich nehme Frau PolitikerIn GutmenschIn Claudi Roth.
Sie ist nicht nur doof wie verschimmeltes Brot, nein. Sie aurbeitet bewusst und mit Hochdruck daran, 
Deutschland kaputt zu machen.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010
Daniela Katzenberger

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Alejandro oder wie auch immer die das schreibt. lady gaga nervt mich einfach tierisch

Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Berlus(t)coni

Schlechtester Film 2010
Hmm was lief den alles in 2010? Avatar - the last airbender fand ich grottig. 

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010
von denen die ich gezockt habe, bin ich am aller grössten von Mafia 2 enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Dezember 2010)

*Schlimmster Promi 2010*
Jo Katzenberger passt schon ganz gut denke ich.
*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010*
Schwer. Aber auch Yolando + Be (un)Cool*
Schlechtester Politiker 2010*
Roth, Özdemir, Trittin, Seehofer, ..., such dir was aus  Nur noch " du hast aber vor 25 Jahren das und dies gemacht wähähä mimimi "
* Schlechtester Film 2010
*Resident Evil : Afterlife (Wieder ein offenes Ende, einfach nur noch traurig die Serie)*
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010
*/
*
*


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

So dann will ich mal :
Promi
Katzenberger ,joa 

Song
Unendliche Symphonie- polarkreis 18 
es ist sooo schlimm :/

Politiker
Herr Westerwelle... der Redet sich da eine scheiße zusammen

Film
Das A-Team einfach nur ein doofer Abklatsch vom Original 

Spiel
Medal of Honor ... muss ich da noch was zu sagen ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010:
Oliver Pocher - Der einzige, der ein noch größeres Arschloch ist als Stefan Raab

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010:
Ich lebe in England - hier ist sämtliche Musik scheiße. 

Schlechtester Politiker 2010:
Ich habe keinerlei Interesse an Politik, darum mache ich sämtliche Threads zum Thema immer gleich zu. 

Schlechtester Film 2010:
Inception - Völlig konfuser, sinnbefreiter Bockmist, der natürlich wieder mal sämtliche Kritiker restlos umhaut. Die Effekte waren cool.

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010:
Final Fantasy 14 - ich habe mich darauf gefreut wie andere auf die Wiedergeburt Jesu Christi und statt Jesus bekam ich Hitler.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010:
> Final Fantasy 14 - ich habe mich darauf gefreut wie andere auf die Wiedergeburt Jesu Christi und statt Jesus bekam ich Hitler.



Das kommt wenn man Ateistische Neonarzis ein Spiel disignen lässt


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2010)

*Schlimmster Promi 2010*
Katzenberger habe nie gedacht das nach Kübelböck noch etwas so dumm und Talentfrei sein kann
*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010*
Wham Last Christmas .. eigentlich wie jedes Jahr, es ist zwar gut aber das es alle Jahre wieder in den Radiostationen rauf & runter gespielt wird ab Mitte November nervt es nur noch 
*Schlechtester Politiker 2010*
Westerwelle - Ein schwuler Politiker der sich dermaßen schlecht macht und sämtliche + Punkte, die er durch sein Coming Out gewonnen hat, verloren hat.
*Schlechtester Film 2010*
Wrong Side of Town wer den gesehen hat weiß warum 
*Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010*
Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes einfach nur wüüürrrg


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das kommt wenn man Ateistische Neonarzis ein Spiel disignen lässt


Narzis also... :>


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> [...]
> *Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010*
> Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes einfach nur wüüürrrg


Haha... Einfach nur CoD mit Harry Potter. Nur in noch schlechter. Dachte zuerst der Trailer wäre n Scherz gewesen zu dem Spiel^^


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schlimmster Promi 2010:
> Oliver Pocher - Der einzige, der ein noch größeres Arschloch ist als Stefan Raab



oh da muss ich glaube ich mein promi rating auch nochmal ändern und die beiden hinzufügen.


----------



## Perkone (6. Dezember 2010)

*Schlimmster Promi 2010*
Lady Gaga... Die kann ich gar nicht ab.
*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010*
Shakira - Loca ist bei mir Top1. Alle anderen Radiolieder gleich hintenan. Nur nervig dieses andauernd gleiche Radiogedöns.
*Schlechtester Politiker 2010*
kA was ihr in Deutschland da so an Politikern habt, aber bei uns würd ich ma sagen: Bürgermeister Häupl und Maria Vassilakou, die zusammen ein linkes Pack gedreht haben in Wien.
*Schlechtester Film 2010*
Keine Ahnung da ich keine Kinofilme oder sowas schaue.
*Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010*
Aber nur von der KI her, noch nie was schlechteres gesehen: Lost Planet 2.


----------



## Legendary (6. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schlechtester Film 2010:
> Inception - Völlig konfuser, sinnbefreiter Bockmist, der natürlich wieder mal sämtliche Kritiker restlos umhaut. Die Effekte waren cool.



Nur weil du ihn nicht verstehst ist er nicht gleich schlecht. 

Schlimmster Promi 2010: Justin Bieber! Dazu muss ich wohl nicht mehr sagen ausser FFFUUU!
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Alles in Richtung Rock und Metal und natürlich Last Christmas :>
Schlechtester Politiker 2010: Zu viele...unter anderem Westerwelle, Teflon Merkel und alle Politiker in Deutschland die Big Brother und damit einhergehend weniger Rechte für Einzelne fordern
Schlechtester Film 2010: 2010 waren eigentlich alle Filme die ich im Kino gesehen habe recht gut, waren ca. 15 Stück, weil ich Avatar gelesen habe...ich verstehs einfach nicht, redet ihr den Film schlecht weil er so absolut brilliant ist? Ach weils mir grad einfällt, hab ihn zwar ned gesehen aber dieser Marmaduke muss so abartig grottig gewesen sein das es ganz aus ist
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010: Call of Harry: Modern Potterfare 2 :> Definitiv auch Halo Reach


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010
kA, irgendeine Charakterlose Famebitch die halt grade durch den Fernseher wandert, mir relativ egal wer :>

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Unheilig - Geboren Um Zu Leben, nervt halt

Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Guido Westerwelle, weil er als Aussenminister nichtmal englisch spricht.

 Schlechtester Film 2010
Avatar, ich hab mich ziemlich gelangweilt, die 3D Darstellung war zwar eindrucksvoll, das macht den Film selbst aber trotzdem noch nicht gut.

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010
CoD: Black Ops, langweiliger Einheitsbrei mit schlechtem Multiplayer der noch gnadenlos overhyped wird.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Schlimmster Promi 2010: Miley Cyrus, die ist überall und absolut nervig.
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Iron Maiden - Final Frontier! Ein Beweis für die zunehmende Verschlechterung von Maiden
Schlechtester Politiker 2010: Angela Merkel
Schlechtester Film 2010: Avatar, absolut langweiliger Film der nichts anderes außer einer tollen Landschaft hatte
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010: World of Warcraft - Cataclysm! Muss ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen..[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Schlimmster Promi 2010: Miley Cyrus, die ist überall und absolut nervig.
> Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Iron Maiden - Final Frontier! Ein Beweis für die zunehmende Verschlechterung von Maiden
> Schlechtester Politiker 2010: Angela Merkel
> Schlechtester Film 2010: Avatar, absolut langweiliger Film der nichts anderes außer einer tollen Landschaft hatte
> Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010: World of Warcraft - Cataclysm! Muss ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen..[/font]


Bei Iron Maiden muss ich (leider, leider) zustimmen. Auch WoW Cataclysm nervt mich schon jetzt. Vor allem seit die Werbungen im TV kommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nur weil du ihn nicht verstehst ist er nicht gleich schlecht.
> 
> Schlimmster Promi 2010: Justin Bieber! Dazu muss ich wohl nicht mehr sagen ausser FFFUUU!
> Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Alles in Richtung Rock und Metal und natürlich Last Christmas :>
> [...]


Finds lustig, dass du zuerst sagst, dass der Film nicht gleich schlecht sein muss, nur weil man ihn nicht versteht. Vll versteht Kitten ihn ja und mag ihn trotzdem nicht?
Aber direkt im Anschluss kommt ohne wirkliche Begründung, dass du alles in Richtung Rock/Metal schlecht/nervig findest...


----------



## tonygt (6. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei Iron Maiden muss ich (leider, leider) zustimmen. Auch WoW Cataclysm nervt mich schon jetzt. Vor allem seit die Werbungen im TV kommen.



Wie gut das ich kein Fernsehn gucke ^^


----------



## Thoor (6. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei Iron Maiden muss ich (leider, leider) zustimmen. Auch WoW Cataclysm nervt mich schon jetzt. Vor allem seit die Werbungen im TV kommen.



Oooooooh ja... spätestens seit der Krawattenmafiaträger im Laden heute vor mir sich nach Cata erkundigt hat ist das Spiel für mich endgültig tot... :s


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Dezember 2010)

ich hab da mal eine kleine überraschung für euch.
James Camerons Avatar erschien 2009 :-)

Quelle; imdb.com
1.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Avatar (2009)


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [...]



Moin,

Schlimmster Promi 2010
Schwer zu sagen, da teilen sich meiner Meinung nach Sarrazin und Daniela Katzenberger den Thron ganz knapp. ^^
 Obwohl vllt hat Frau Katzenberger einen leichten Vorsprung.

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Ich glaub, da gab es echt viele, aber was mich persönlich besonders genervt hat war das Duett von Robbie Williams und... k.A. wie der andere heißt. Jedenfalls hat man es im Radio einfach zu oft gehört.

Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Angela Merkel oder Guido Schwesterwelle für gewissentliches ignorieren und dummstellen und dafür dass sie mit Schwarz/Gelb nur Scheiße auf den Weg gebracht hat.

Schlechtester Film 2010
Auch da gabs sicher sehr viele... mich persönlich am meisten genervt hat der zweite (?) Twilight Film. Wobei ich nicht beurteilen kann wie filmerisch gut oder schlecht er wirklich ist.

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010
Eindeutig WoW Cataclysm wenn ich mir die Postings von letzter Nacht ansehe, wieder 20 geschlossene Threads mit den Comments "Fail Blizz", "OMG ICH KOMME NET REIN", "Login Server down!!111", ach es ist doch immer wieder ein Spektakel wenn ein WoW Addon rauskommt. 
Aber keines nervt beim Release so sehr wie die WoW Addons.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2010)

"Der Andere" heißt Gary Jules, wenn ich ihn richtig schreibe, Konov ^^


*Schlimmster Promi:
*Ich hab geschwankt zwischen der Katzenberger und Justin Bieber. Allerdings bekomm ich von Bieber gar nicht so viel mit, die Katzenberger ist ja einfach ÜBERALL mit ihrer Scheiß-Werbung und ihrem medienwirksamen Leben, was mich einen feuchten Dreck interessiert, präsent. Deswegen ganz klar die Katzenberger.

*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied:
*Last Christmas von Wham. Könnte meiner Meinung nach jedes Jahr den goldenen Scheißhaufen gewinnen.

*Schlechtester Politiker:
*Auch hier kann ich mich nur anschließen - Guido SchWesterwelle.

*Schlechtester Film:
*Beilight - Biss zum Abendbrot. Eigentlich mag ich Parodien, aber die fand ich einfach derbst unwitzig. Nicht, weil ich Twilight mag, ich mag auch Narnia und hab das Buch Blarnia gelesen und mich kaputtgelacht.

*Schlechtestes Spiel:
*Auch ich entscheide mich für Harry Potter, ich hab's für den DS gespielt und fand es echt grottig.


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. Dezember 2010)

> Inception - Völlig konfuser, sinnbefreiter Bockmist





> Finds lustig, dass du zuerst sagst, dass der Film nicht gleich schlecht sein muss, nur weil man ihn nicht versteht. Vll versteht Kitten ihn ja und mag ihn trotzdem nicht?


Wenn er den Sinn nicht sieht und den Film konfus findet, liegt es wohl auf der Hand, dass er ihn nicht verstanden hat - denn diese beiden Attribute kann man dem Film nun wirklich nicht anlasten.
Wenn er ihm einfach so nicht gefallen hätte, hätte er sicherlich ein paar konkrete Kritikpunkte nennen können.
(Es ist aber in der Tat bescheuert jedem der den Film nicht mag vorzuwerfen er hätte ihn nicht verstanden.)



*Schlimmster Promi:
*Ich weiß es nicht.

*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied:
*Last Christmas - alle Jahre wieder.

*Schlechtester Politiker:
* Kim Jong-il

*Schlechtester Film:
*Laut Trailer: Otto's eleven

*Schlechtestes Spiel:
*Arcania


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Dezember 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Wenn er den Sinn nicht sieht und den Film konfus findet, liegt es wohl auf der Hand, dass er ihn nicht verstanden hat - denn diese beiden Attribute kann man dem Film nun wirklich nicht anlasten.
> Wenn er ihm einfach so nicht gefallen hätte, hätte er sicherlich ein paar konkrete Kritikpunkte nennen können.
> (Es ist aber in der Tat bescheuert jedem der den Film nicht mag vorzuwerfen er hätte ihn nicht verstanden.)



Ja wie denn jetzt? 
Ja genau, der Film ist echt ungeheuerlich komplex und ich bin total bescheuert im Kopf und habe ihn von vorne bis hinten nicht kapiert. *sabber*
Wieso soll ich hier Kritikpunkte darlegen, nur weil ich einen Film scheiße finde, den die Allgemeinheit mag? Soweit ich weiß, wurden nur persönliche Nominierungen gefordert.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2010)

schlimmster promi: katzenberger und lady gaga...weiss nicht welche von beiden mich mehr ankotzt...

schlechtestes und nervigstes lied: allejandro lady gaga

schlechtester politiker:westerwelle.einfach nur peinlich der homo

schlechtester film:harry potter,die heiligtümer des todes....hatte mich wie jedes jahr eigentlich darauf gefreut und wurde so derbst enttäuscht.langatmiger und düsterer hätte die folge nicht sein können...unterirdisch...

schlechtestes spiel:find black ops eigentlich gar net schlecht.auch den zombiemodus find ich lustig.gar nicht spassig dagegen sind die unglaublichen ruckler im spiel.dafür sollte man tryarsch verklagen.spiel das zwar trotzdem gern,aber sehr nervig mit den ewigen rucklern und von daher für mich das spiel was mich am meisten nerven gekostet hat...


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich hab da mal eine kleine überraschung für euch.
> James Camerons Avatar erschien 2009 :-)
> 
> Quelle; imdb.com
> ...



Er kam Ende 2009 und der ganze Hype darum war bis zum Mai 2010 nicht abgeflacht, also kann man ihn wohl auch als den schlechtesten Film 2010 abstempeln. Selbst wenn er nicht 2010 gekommen ist, wann sollte man ihn denn deiner Meinung nach nominieren?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2010)

Es geht nicht explizit darum, wann der Film erschienen ist. Er kann ja jemanden noch ins Jahr 2010 hinein genervt haben durch den Hype. Er ist noch im Jahre 2010 in den Kinos gelaufen und deswegen sehe ich kein Problem darin, ihn zu nominieren. (er muss natürlich erstmal 2 Stimmen kriegen. )


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010_
Schwer... Justin Bieber oder Taylor Momsen... beide nerven total... der eine mit dem Hurz das er Musik nennt und die andere weil sie nur eine charakterlose Möchtegernnutte ist...

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Zuviel Mist als das man hier ein Ranking erstellen könnnte... kein gutes Jahr in der Musik...

Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Drüben in Amerikanien die ganze verlotterte, heuchlerische, hinterfotzige Republikanerriege...

Schlechtester Film 2010
Dieses Jahr nicht im Kino gewesen 

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010
Hab mir nicht viel neues geholt... weiß nicht...


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Schlimmster Promi 2010_
> Schwer... Justin Bieber oder Taylor Momsen... beide nerven total... der eine mit dem Hurz das er Musik nennt und die andere weil sie nur eine charakterlose Möchtegernnutte ist...
> 
> Schlechtester Politiker 2010
> Drüben in Amerikanien die ganze verlotterte, heuchlerische, hinterfotzige Republikanerriege...




harhar,sehr geil formuliert und stimm ich auch zu...lass dir mal noch was zu den anderen kategorien einfallen...


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010: Justin Bieber
Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Baby von Justin G... Bieber
Schlechtester Politiker 2010:-
Schlechtester Film 2010: püh, ich sag jetzt ganz spontan: Prince of Persia. Der Film ist gut, aber der ganze Kinderrummel ging mir auf den Sack.
Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010: Arcania a Gothic Tale


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Er kam Ende 2009 und der ganze Hype darum war bis zum Mai 2010 nicht abgeflacht, also kann man ihn wohl auch als den schlechtesten Film 2010 abstempeln. Selbst wenn er nicht 2010 gekommen ist, wann sollte man ihn denn deiner Meinung nach nominieren?



ich hab dem am 17.12.09 gesehen und für den vorgänger thread vom dem hier hätte das locker noch gereicht zum voten.
und da haben sicher auch welche den film nominiert.
also wann? 2009!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Dezember 2010)

der Film hat dieses Jahr auch noch ausreichend genervt
Zb knappe 58 Special Editions mit 10 Sekunden nie geziegten Szenen
So Star Wars Politik halt


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2010)

Und vor allem kommt der ja noch mal in die Kinos oder ist schon wieder im Kino


----------



## Berserkius (7. Dezember 2010)

*Schlimmster Promi 2010*
Sarah Kern und ihr Rosenkrieg in der Öffentlichkeit
*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010*
Duffy mit well, well, well...... bääähhhhhhhhhhhhh
*Schlechtester Politiker 2010*
Die meisten Politiker in Deutschland ( sind fast alles Verbrecher )
*Schlechtester Film 2010*
Paranormal Activity ( Da war *Blair Witch* ein Traum im Gegensatz zu diesen Film ) + Terminator 4 ....was zum......?
*Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010*
Resident Evil 5 ( War sehr enttäuscht da kein Resi flair mehr aufkommt wie bei Teil 1-2 )


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Iron Maiden - Final Frontier! Ein Beweis für die zunehmende Verschlechterung von Maiden
> [/font]



Ketzer! Das ist nicht wahr!

Und nehmt bitte Claudia Roth bei den miesesten politikern auf, sie wurde schon 2 mal genannt! Wenn nicht gar öfter...
Kommt schon, Merkel und Westerwelle zu nennen ist zu einfach!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Dezember 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> *Schlechtester Politiker:
> * Kim Jong-il



Er ist Politiker? Ich dachte, er wär Komiker!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ketzer! Das ist nicht wahr!



Das ist sowas von wahr! Final Frontier ist das überbewerteste und schlechteste Maiden Album seit langen.


----------



## Azerak (7. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010
Katzenberger ...

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Hm, keine Ahnung.


Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Guido

Schlechtester Film 2010
Kampf der Titanen...  schön anzuschauen in 3D... mehr nicht.

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010
Cataclysm - das ist eindeutig ZU VIEL Werbung...mehr kann ein Spiel nicht nerven.
(Selbst bei youtube kann mans nicht übersehen -_- )


----------



## Kuya (7. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010: Alles in Richtung Rock und Metal und...



An diesem Punkt hast du jegliche "Leseraufmerksamkeit" meinerseits bereits verloren.   




> Schlimmster Promi 2010


Muss ich leider passen, mit sog. Promis kenne ich mich so wenig aus, dass die meißten promis mir in der Tat nichtmal auffallen würden,
wenn ich sie im Rewe an der Kasse anrempeln würde. Tatsächlich musste ich bei einigen "von euch genannten" erstmal Googeln um heraus zu finden, wer die eigentlich sind, und wie die Aussehen, zum Beispiel Hanna Montana, hab das irgendwie für so ne "Schulzeug-Für-Mädchen-Marke" gehalten, sowas wie diese Diddlmäuse halt ^^...  




> Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010


eigentlich jedweder "Neuaufguss" alter Klassiker, mit verändertem Beat, zu dem "Jemand" irgenwelches "Gelaber" zwischen die Refrains runterleiert, und der Refrain selbst dann von irgendeiner PotM (Prommi-of-the-Moment) eingetrullert wird.
Da sintzt man dann, in Bar XY, und nach 20 ätzenden Liedern kommt Linkin Park.
Zwar ist mir Linkin Park etwas zu Soft, also eher das untere Ende meines Musikgeschmackes, aber manche Songs von denen sind Klasse, ("Givin Up" oder "Don't Stay"), auf jedenfall feut man sich dann, dass wenigstens mal "etwas" vernünftiges kommt, und nach 12 sekunden, labert mir irgendso ein JayZ in den Song, und hält bis zum Ende hin nur bei den Refrains die Klappe.
Dafür das ich danach nicht Randaliert hab, hätte ich eigentlich nen Oskar verdient.. 



> Schlechtester Politiker 2010


Hier wollte ich eigentlich auch Merkel schreiben, aber:
1. ist die nichtmal eine Politikerin soweit es mich betrifft, sondern eher sowas wie die "Vorzeigemarionette" der CDU für "weibliche Wählerstimmen", 
(so wie "Nobellpreis-Obama" in den Staaten als "schwarzer" nach Bush "nur gewinnen konnte").
und 2. weil das Video von "Grüne Brille" mit "Michael Fuchs" der Merkel doch Glatt den Rang abläuft. 



> Schlechtester Film 2010


Das ist schwer, weil auf wenig Geniale Filme, so dermaßen große mängen an Mist auftauchen, dass man eher herausragende auffzählen sollte.
Wie dem auch sei, wirklich aufgeregt hatte ich mich über den grottigen neuen Predator-Teil.



> Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010


Eindeutig APB: Wie kann man so ein erfolgsgarantiertes Konzept wie GTA-Online nur so dermaßen an die Wand fahren, unglaublich dämlich.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Dezember 2010)

*Schlimmster Promi 2010:* Daniela Katzenberger
*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010:* K.A.
*Schlechtester Politiker 2010:* Claudia Roth
*Schlechtester Film 2010:* K.A.
*Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010:* Call of Duty Black Ops PC Fassung


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Tatsächlich musste ich bei einigen "von euch genannten" erstmal Googeln um heraus zu finden, wer die eigentlich sind, und wie die Aussehen, zum Beispiel Hanna Montana, hab das irgendwie für so ne "Schulzeug-Für-Mädchen-Marke" gehalten, sowas wie diese Diddlmäuse halt ^^...




wtf?sorry,aber du musstest bei einigen der hier genannten promis erstmal googeln????also darunter waren am meist genannten katzenberger,lady gaga,justin bieber...warst du die letzten Jahre in Einzelhaft?
und ausserdem trifft ja deine definition von der disneyhure montana doch auch zu,die du da geschrieben hast für was du den namen hälst...


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi 2010
Robert Pattinson (entweder heult er rum oder sein Gesicht ist sonst überall)

Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
Justin Biber - U Smile (habe immer verstanden You smell, i smell)

Schlechtester Politiker 2010
Muss ich mich enthalten, intressiere mich nicht für Politik und wohne sowieso in der Schweiz also kenne ich keine deutschen Politiker  

Schlechtester Film 2010
Beilight, das Orginal war ja schon schlecht aber das war sogar eine schlechte Verarsche.

Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010
Final Fantasy online, war meiner Meinung nach ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Alternativ auch jedes andere Lied von dem.


Ok, dann kann ich ja auch sicher U Smile zu den nominierten hinzufügen, weil es ein anderer User genannt hat, oder?


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010
> Justin Biber - U Smile (habe immer verstanden You smell, i smell)



wahahahaha wie geil, ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> wahahahaha wie geil, ich lach mich schlapp



Ich war am surfen im Inet und hinter mir lief MTV und als das Lied kam und ich das hörte fragte ich meine Schwester "was singt DIE da für einen scheiss".. Na ja es war keine DIE und kein smell


----------



## Falathrim (8. Dezember 2010)

Alles recht schwierig...

Schlimmster Promi:
Von Katzenberger hab ich kaum was mitbekommen, ich schau wenig Fernsehen und dann nur MTV und so...sobald ich Hartz IV-Fernsehen rieche ist der Sender weg.
Also Justin Bieber - wie kann man ihn bei den EMAs als besten Musiker voten? Argh. 

Schlimmstes Lied: 
Schwierig, komm mit der meisten Mainstream-Mucke gut klar. 
Aber Break your heart von Taio Cruz und Ludacris hat schon heftig gernervt. 

Schlimmster Politiker:
Röttgen. Mochte ihn eine ganz Weile lang, weil er so wirkte als wär er keiner von den verkalkten CDU-Mistkerlen, die sich von den Lobbyisten Atomkraftwerkslaufzeitverlängerung aufdrücken lassen. Dann stellte sich heraus, dass er der schlimmste Opportunist von allen ist. Kein goldener Scheißhaufen, eher Platin oder etwas noch wertvolleres um seine Beschissenheit zu demonstrieren. 
Ansonsten natürlich Sarah Palin. Unglaublich die Frau, ein Armutszeugnis für Amerika.

Schlimmster Film:
Schaue so gut wie keine Filme. Beilight soll aber schon derbe schlecht gewesen sein.

Schlimmstes Spiel: 
Keine Spiele von diesem Jahr gespielt. Ich nominiere aber mal Star Wars: The Old Republic weils schon wieder verschoben wurde.


----------



## tempörum (8. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wtf?sorry,aber du musstest bei einigen der hier genannten promis erstmal googeln????also darunter waren am meist genannten katzenberger,lady gaga,justin bieber...warst du die letzten Jahre in Einzelhaft?



warum nicht? es gibt einfach Leute, die sich überhaupt nicht für Promis interessieren. Katzenberger war bzw. ist mir immer noch völlig unbekannt. Justin Bieber hab ich vorher auch fast nie gehört, vllt mal ein Lied von ihm gehört und irgendwie doof gefunden, aber das ist ja kein Grund in so zu "hassen", wie es viele tun und ich versteh immer noch nicht warum? 
Aber warum muss man die Leute zwangsläufig kennen? In den Tagesthemen oder anderen Nachrichtensendungen kommen sie fast nie vor, bei Werbung schalt ich entweder um oder stell den Ton ab und mach was anderes. Klatschzeitung die sich nur mit Promis beschäftigt werden einfach ignoriert und Radio läuft auch meistens nur im Hintergrund und berieselt mich mit Musik, da hör ich dann auch nicht wirklich zu. Und meine Freunde haben in der Regel glücklicherweise auch andere Gesprächsthemen als irgendwelche Promi Geschichten.
Und nein, ich war nicht in Einzelhaft und hab durchaus ein vernünftiges Leben.

Jetzt verrate mir mal, wie man dann solche Leute kennen soll? Ich könnte auch bei Aldi hinter George Clooney und würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht wahrnehmen, wenn er eine Sonnenbrille tragen würde wäre er wohl vollkommen sicher vor mir


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2010)

tempörum schrieb:


> warum nicht? es gibt einfach Leute, die sich überhaupt nicht für Promis interessieren. Katzenberger war bzw. ist mir immer noch völlig unbekannt. Justin Bieber hab ich vorher auch fast nie gehört, vllt mal ein Lied von ihm gehört und irgendwie doof gefunden, aber das ist ja kein Grund in so zu "hassen", wie es viele tun und ich versteh immer noch nicht warum?
> Aber warum muss man die Leute zwangsläufig kennen? In den Tagesthemen oder anderen Nachrichtensendungen kommen sie fast nie vor, bei Werbung schalt ich entweder um oder stell den Ton ab und mach was anderes. Klatschzeitung die sich nur mit Promis beschäftigt werden einfach ignoriert und Radio läuft auch meistens nur im Hintergrund und berieselt mich mit Musik, da hör ich dann auch nicht wirklich zu. Und meine Freunde haben in der Regel glücklicherweise auch andere Gesprächsthemen als irgendwelche Promi Geschichten.
> Und nein, ich war nicht in Einzelhaft und hab durchaus ein vernünftiges Leben.
> 
> Jetzt verrate mir mal, wie man dann solche Leute kennen soll? Ich könnte auch bei Aldi hinter George Clooney und würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht wahrnehmen, wenn er eine Sonnenbrille tragen würde wäre er wohl vollkommen sicher vor mir



/sign

Und Danke dass Ihr Claudia Roth aufgenommen habt. Die Frau ist eine Beleidigung für jedes denkende Wesen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2010)

Bei schlechtester Film fehlen noch ein paar Nominierte (bei den anderen Kategorien können gerne noch dazu).

Guckt mal den Thread durch und stimmt vllt. manchen zu, die euch zusagen, aber erst eine Stimme haben, damit wir genügend Nominierte bekommen. Danke


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Dezember 2010)

Für was ist diese Daniela Katzenberg überhaupt bekannt? Etwa nur, weil sie aussieht wie ein kostengünstiges Fortpflanzungsmittel oder wie?


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Schlimmster Promi 2010*: Ganz klar Justin Bieber obwohl mich Lebron James mit seiner "Decision" auch schon gut genervt hat.
*Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2010*: Lieder von JB. Ansonsten der ganze Dance Muell der im Radio hier hoch und runterlaeuft
*Schlechtester Politiker 2010*: In America lebend muss ich Sarah Palin und ihre ganze Familie sagen. Ein Schande...
*Schlechtester Film 2010*: Wahrscheinlich Twilight oder Avatar: The Last Airbender 
*Schlechtestes/nervigstes PC/Konsolenspiel 2010*: N/A[/font]


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wtf?sorry,aber du musstest bei einigen der hier genannten promis erstmal googeln????also darunter waren am meist genannten katzenberger,lady gaga,justin bieber...warst du die letzten Jahre in Einzelhaft?
> und ausserdem trifft ja deine definition von der disneyhure montana doch auch zu,die du da geschrieben hast für was du den namen hälst...



Ich hab von den ganzen Promis noch nie was gehört. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich 

a) Keinen TV habe und auch auf den Trash verzichten kann

b) nur halbwegs seriöse Medien lese, etwa Zeitonline.

Wenn man halt den ganzen Schrott von RTL, Sat 1 und Pro 7 gucken muss, kennt man die sicher.


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab von den ganzen Promis noch nie was gehört. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich
> 
> a) Keinen TV habe und auch auf den Trash verzichten kann
> 
> ...


Ähm...wenn man nur einmal einen Werbeblock abends gesehen hat kennt man sie, sie macht nämlich Werbung für die 11 8000. Seitdem kennt sie wohl wirklich halb Deutschland!


----------



## Landerson (13. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ähm...wenn man nur einmal einen Werbeblock abends gesehen hat kennt man sie, sie macht nämlich Werbung für die 11 8000. Seitdem kennt sie wohl wirklich halb Deutschland!



Was ich hier so gelesen habe zum Glueck wohl nur Deutschland


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2010)

*So, heute um 20 Uhr bis zum 30.12 um 20 Uhr laufen die Wahlen.*


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Westerwelle macht bestimmt das Rennen. Ist echt eine Leistung, in einem Jahr eine Partei von 15% auf 5% zu führen.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab von den ganzen Promis noch nie was gehört. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich
> 
> a) Keinen TV habe und auch auf den Trash verzichten kann
> 
> ...



Kann mich da nur anschließen...

Hab zwar nen TV, seine Hauptfunktion besteht aber eigentlich darin Licht zu spenden, wenn das des Monitors nicht mehr ausreicht ^ ^

Wenn er laeuft dann die Tagesschau, Sport, Dokus etc...
Sender wie RTL und Co. exestieren fuer mich praktisch gar nicht, genau wie die selbsternannten Pseudo-Prominenten die sich dort zur Schau stellen.
Das Wort "Promi" allein macht mich schon wahnsinnig.

Lese lieber ein Buch (Aktuell N. Luhmann, Die Realitaet der Massenmedien  ), da hab ich mehr von. TV schauen macht mich einfach nur noch depressiv...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde die Umfrage jetzt bearbeiten. Gleich kanns losgehen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Umfrage ist eröffnet!


----------



## Shaila (20. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist eröffnet!



Und ich kann nicht teilnehmen, da ich z.B. beim letzten Punkt irgendwas auswählen müsste, weil ich das Meiste nicht kenne und das was ich kenne ist gut. Also eine Antwort "Keine Angabe" oder so einfügen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und ich kann nicht teilnehmen, da ich z.B. beim letzten Punkt irgendwas auswählen müsste, weil ich das Meiste nicht kenne und das was ich kenne ist gut. Also eine Antwort "Keine Angabe" oder so einfügen.


Hab ich mir auch überlegt. Werde ich einfügen.


----------



## Korgor (20. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmster Promi: 
Bieber - wenn der mal innen Stimmbruch kommt, dann wars das für den.
Zudem erstellt der auf Youtube immer Acc.´s und bewertet die Songs anderer Künstler schlecht! :O

Nervigstes Lied:
We no speak Americano - das geht mir höllisch auffen Senkel...
Überall, echt überall läuft der Scheiss, deshalb bleibe ich zu Hause und hör nun meine eigene Musik.

Schlechtester Politiker:
Westerwelle - konnte die FDP´ler noch nie ausstehen.
Der soll endlich raus aus dem Boot.

Schlechtester Film:
Twilight - einfach nur für Mädels in der Altersklasse 12-17 geeignet.
Sinnloses Vampirzeugsis..., Beilight bis zum Abendbrot ftw!

Nervigstes Spiel:
Harry Potter - den hört man schon seid *in-Wikipedia-blättert-und-das-erste-Erscheinungsdatum-von-Parry-Hotter-findet-aber-nicht-weiß-ob-es-stimmt* 1997.
Das Thema ist einfach ausgelutscht... schon 13 Jahre alt das Zeug.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Lese lieber ein Buch (Aktuell N. Luhmann, Die Realitaet der Massenmedien  ), da hab ich mehr von. TV schauen macht mich einfach nur noch depressiv...


Fernsehen macht Dumme Leute dümmer und Kluge Leute schlauer.
Man muss nur das richtige Ansehen wie z.B. N24, wobei wenn das mit den Studis da kommt,
wo sie ein Niedrig-Energie-Haus bauen wollen, da muss man echt lachen was die für ein Scheiss da machen.
Also bei der Doku darf man ~70% was sie labern / tätigen, streichen.


----------



## Lily:) (20. Dezember 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fernsehen macht Dumme Leute dümmer und Kluge Leute schlauer.
> 
> ....



Danke für diesen Satz! :-D
Klasse!


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Man muss nur das richtige Ansehen wie z.B. N24



Ach, der FDP-Parteisender.. na danke.


----------



## Lily:) (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht, was Dokumentationen mit FDP-Propaganda zu tun haben?

Ich bevorzuge zwar Phönix, aber N24 ist auch schwer in Ordnung.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2010)

Der falsche Avatar Film


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2010)

Über Politik kann man sich streiten und da ich einer Grundsatzdiskussion lieber aus dem Weg gehe, habe ich mich in diesem Punkt enthalten. 
Auch bei einigen anderen Rubriken habe ich keine Meinung, da ich die Glotze mittlerweile lieber ganz aus lasse und von den aktuellen Charts auch keine Ahnung habe.

Als sehr unsympathisch empfinde ich allerdings Oliver Pocher. Amüsiert sich gerne auf Kosten anderer, versteht im eigenen Fall aber wenig Humor. 
Zudem finde ich ihn einfach nicht lustig, sondern eher aufdringlich und albern. 

Nicht verstehen kann ich das Theater, das immer wieder um Justin Bieber gemacht wird. Natürlich nervt es, den Typen ständig sehen zu müssen, aber das ewige Bashing wird irgendwann auch langweilig. Sein Erfolg wird eh nicht lange andauern und wenn er so schrecklich ist, wie einige immer tun, macht den Fernseher aus und klickt einfach nicht hin, wenn ihr online mit dem Buben konfrontiert werdet.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der falsche Avatar Film



Stimmt  Wuerde auch den Avatar mit den Mutanten-Schluempfen auf die Liste setzen. Die subtile Botschaft um den pseudo-patriotischen Cowboy haette man auch in 90 min packen koennen anstatt in 2 1/2 Stunden...

Ziehe Phoenix den anderen auch vor. Bei den anderen laufen halt staendig Dokus uebers 3. Reich, nenn die daher immer Nazi-TV, bzw. Nazi 24 

Nachrichten kann man auf beiden nicht sehen da Privat...


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nicht verstehen kann ich das Theater, das immer wieder um Justin Bieber gemacht wird. Natürlich nervt es, den Typen ständig sehen zu müssen, aber das ewige Bashing wird irgendwann auch langweilig. Sein Erfolg wird eh nicht lange andauern und wenn er so schrecklich ist, wie einige immer tun, macht den Fernseher aus und klickt einfach nicht hin, wenn ihr online mit dem Buben konfrontiert werdet.



Ehrlichgesagt hab ich JB noch nie im deutschen Fernsehen gesehen, zugegeben ich schaue kaum TV und wenn dann hauptäschlich Sport, DMAX und gewisse Dokureihen (Andreas Kieling, ich könnte ihm den ganzen Tag zusehen..) aber trotz allem ist mir Justin Bieber nur ein Begriff durch Youtube - und da auch nur durchs geflame und nicht etwa durch seine Videos. 




ego1899 schrieb:


> Ziehe Phoenix den anderen auch vor. Bei den anderen laufen halt staendig Dokus uebers 3. Reich, nenn die daher immer Nazi-TV, bzw. Nazi 24
> 
> Nachrichten kann man auf beiden nicht sehen da Privat...



Haha Nazi 24 ist gut  - aber ja, unsere sogenannten Nachrichtenkanäle machen sich ja regelmäßig mit Schreibfehlern in ihren Tickern lächerlich, wirklich hart was unsere Journalisten heutzutage so leisten müssen. Peinlich eigentlich.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2010)

Find die Umfrage generell ziemlich dämlich... Kann eigentlich bei fast allen "keine Angabe" machen...

1. Schlimmster Promi:  

Beschäftige ich mich einfach nich mit. Wer meint sich den täglichen TV-Wahn geben zu müssen muss halt mit sowas leben. Wer bewusst Medien konsumiert in der über solche Personen berichtet wird zeigt ja ein Gewisses interesse... Naja und bei der Zusammenstellung... Wie wär es mal mit richtigen Beispielen, nich diese Pseudo-Prominenten...
Was ist z.B mit Thilo Sarrazin? War doch ne ziemliche Debatte... Naja ich gebs auf...

2. Nervigstes Lied: 

Wenn ihr euch den Mist auf MTV und im Radio täglich gebt selbst Schuld. Schaltet das Radio doch einfach ab, wenn ständig das selbe läuft...
Is eigentlich schonmal jemanden aufgefallen das die Qualität der Musik gar nich mehr ausschlaggebend ist? Ich red jetzt gar nich von der Musik im allgemeinen, sondern vom automatischem "Hitpotenzial". Es gibt zahlreiche "Künstler" die irgendwann mal ein mehr oder minder erfolgreiches Lied haben und alles was danach als nächste "Singleauskopplung" erscheint sofort der nächste "Superhit" wird der rauf und runtergespielt wird, egal wie müllig es sein mag... 
Bin ich den die einzigste die das lächerlich findet?! 

3. Schlechtester Politiker:

Mit der Frage kann ich leben, die Antworten naja... Wenn du mir für jeden der aufgelisteten einen gezielten Grund nennen kannst ok, aber so is das für mich wieder die typische Sympathiefrage, welche du ja nich an irgendein Jahr binden musst. Wer 2010 richtig ins Klo gegriffen hat, oder ähnliches lässt sich mit diesen Antwortmöglichkeiten eigentlich nicht wirklich abdecken...
Was is zum Beispiel mit unserer Arbeitsministerin Frau von der Leyen? Gysi? Schäuble? Hätten viel mehr Antworten sein können...

4. Schlechtester Film:

Naja gut, da hab ich eigentlich nix zu meckern, außer das es ruhig ein paar Antwortmöglichkeiten mehr hätten sein dürfen ^ ^ ... z.B Avatar (der mit den Schlümpfen), und noch zaaaaaahlreiche andere Filme...

5. Das schlechteste Spiel:

Da kann man nich viel falsch machen... Fragestellung hätt ich aber anders formuliert. Größte Enttäuschung zum Beispiel...


Is halt schwierig so ne Umfrage, bei so vielen verschiedenen Persönlichkeiten die sich hier in unserem schönen Forum tummeln. Deine Fragen und besonders die Antwortmöglichkeiten lassen aber sehr gut auf deine Konsumgewohnheiten schließen und lassen leider vieles außen vor, was den ein oder anderen wohl mehr interessiert hätte...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Is halt schwierig so ne Umfrage, bei so vielen verschiedenen Persönlichkeiten die sich hier in unserem schönen Forum tummeln. Deine Fragen und besonders die Antwortmöglichkeiten lassen aber sehr gut auf deine Konsumgewohnheiten schließen und lassen leider vieles außen vor, was den ein oder anderen wohl mehr interessiert hätte...



Das ist auch der Sinn des Threads, dass man herausfindet, welche Sache am meisten "gehasst" wird. Gäbe es nicht soviele unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten könnte man sich so ne Umfrage auch schenken.


Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind NICHT von mir gewählt, sondern wurden einfach im Thread als Vorschlag gegeben. Wurde jemand/etwas 2fach genannt, wurde er/sie/es nominiert.

Die Kategorien habe ich so gewählt, weil die meisten sich dafür interessieren. Musik, Filme, Spiele, Prominente, Politiker sind wohl die Themen, die ziemlich viele beschäftigen.

Und die Kategorien sind mal überhaupt nicht nach meinem Konsumverhalten gewählt, da ich so gut wie keine Filme schaue und auch nur sehr wenige Spiele spiele. Für Promis interessiere ich mich auch nur bedingt.

Vorschläge für Kategorien können gerne im Thread gemacht werden. Die werde ich dann in einem Jahr verwenden.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2010)

achso sorry dann hab ich das falsch verstanden... naja dann wär es wohl besser gewesen du hättest antworten vorgegeben


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 3. Schlechtester Politiker:
> 
> Mit der Frage kann ich leben, die Antworten naja... Wenn du mir für jeden der aufgelisteten einen gezielten Grund nennen kannst ok, aber so is das für mich wieder die typische Sympathiefrage, welche du ja nich an irgendein Jahr binden musst. Wer 2010 richtig ins Klo gegriffen hat, oder ähnliches lässt sich mit diesen Antwortmöglichkeiten eigentlich nicht wirklich abdecken...
> Was is zum Beispiel mit unserer Arbeitsministerin Frau von der Leyen? Gysi? Schäuble? Hätten viel mehr Antworten sein können...
> Forum tummeln. Deine Fragen und besonders die Antwortmöglichkeiten lassen aber sehr gut auf deine Konsumgewohnheiten schließen und lassen leider vieles außen vor, was den ein oder anderen wohl mehr interessiert hätte...



Finde ich auch, wobei ich dann wirklich sogut wie alle ankreuzen müsste.

Besonders von der Leyen. Wenn ich die Frau schon sehe ist der Tag gelaufen.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wieso? Nur weil Harz 4 nich erhoet wird? Das Standard-Argument aller Bild-Leser? 

Gibt schlimmeres find ich ^ ^


----------



## Giggelidu (21. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil Harz 4 nich erhoet wird? Das Standard-Argument aller Bild-Leser?


Von der Leyen will doch, dass es erhöht wird. Um eben 5 Euro. Geblockt wurde das Ganze im Bundesrat von den anderen Parteien. Bildleser wissen das, es stand da mit Sicherheit auch drin. 

SCNR


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Dezember 2010)

Lustig ist ja, dass die CDU nun behauptet, ihnen lägen die Kinder am Herzen und der Opposition nicht, weil die das ja geblockt haben. Verschwiegen wird, dass der Opposition ganz anderes vorschwebte, als irgendwelche dämlichen Gutscheine.


----------



## Giggelidu (21. Dezember 2010)

Joa, aber so ist Politik nunmal. Es geht oftmals nur darum, die Bühne, die sich gerade bietet, zu nutzen. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil Harz 4 nich erhoet wird? Das Standard-Argument aller Bild-Leser?
> 
> Gibt schlimmeres find ich ^ ^




Ne das nicht. Ich finde die Frau schlicht und ergreifend unsympatisch. Die wirkt auf mich einfach wie eine -Tschuldigung- arrgogante und besserwissende Frau mit der man nicht reden kann und bei der man das Gefühl hat, sie lebt in einer ganz anderen Welt. Außerdem erinnert sie mich furchtbar an meine Mathelehrerin und das will was heißen.


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Wobei diese Gutscheine selber nicht verkehrt sind  So hätten dann weniger verantwortungsbewusste Eltern das Geld nicht für sinnloses Zeug ausgegeben. Diese Gutscheine waren ja dafür gedacht das Kinder von ALG II-Empfängern nicht unter der Situation Ihrer Eltern leiden müssen(Die Karten sollen den Kindern Zugang zu Musikunterricht und Sportvereinen, zu Schwimmbad- und Museumsbesuchen, aber auch zu Nachhilfe ermöglichen.) Finde darüber kann man nicht meckern.  Ich bin ehrlich von mir aus hätten die auch die 5 Euro Erhebung weglassen können und nur diese Gutscheine dazu packen können. Damit wäre schon vielen Familien geholfen. Und unsere Bundesregierung hätte den Beschluss vom BVerfG (Urteil vom 9. Februar 2010 – 1 BvL 1/09, 1 BvL 3/09, 1 BvL 4/09 http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg10-005.html) meines Erachtens gut umgesetzt.
Denn ich finde ein erwachsener Mensch sollte mit dem was es als Regelsatz gibt auskommen können.
Ich kann das ja auch! Ich kann mir zwar net immer das kaufen was ich gerne hätte, aber dafür muss man Kind nicht hungern, bekommt in der Regel das was er gerne hätte und er geht vernünftig aussehend in den Kindergarten 

Gruß


----------



## Giggelidu (21. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wobei diese Gutscheine selber nicht verkehrt sind



Naja, eine Debatte dreht sich auch darum, ob es nicht besser sei, das Geld gleich den Bildungseinrichtungen zugute kommen zu lassen. Diese Gutscheinzettelei bringt's vielleicht auch nicht. Eltern, die es gerademal schaffen, sich das Bier im Supermarkt zu kaufen, werden nicht plötzlich verantwortungsvoller, weil sie nun 5 Gutscheine für ihre Kinder in der Hand halten. So lautet ein Argument.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Dezember 2010)

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht kritisierte aber, dass die Debatten vorher um den Regelsatz nicht transparent waren und sich das ändern müsse. Diese Debatte war auch wieder nicht transparent und würde auf jeden Fall wieder von Karlsruhe einkassiert werden.

Ach, und kann man mit den Gutscheinen eigentlich auch den Kindern die Schulbücher kaufen oder ihnen die Studiengebühren bezahlen?


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja dafür waren die mit unter auch gedacht

Edith: 20:44 bevor hier jemand meckert .. die waren net für die Studiengebühren gedacht, aber für Schulbücher. Denn für die Studiengebühren gibt es andere staatliche Hilfsmittel


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Denn für die Studiengebühren gibt es andere staatliche Hilfsmittel



Die ein schlechter Witz sind.

Meine Eltern verdienen zu viel, als dass ich Bafög bekäme, aber zu wenig, um mir das Studium zu bezahlen. Daher bin ich auch in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo es gottlob noch keine gibt. Außerdem steht noch die Frage im Raum, ob es Sinn macht, sich fürs Studium über einen 5-stelligen Betrag zu verschulden, um dann als Ingenieur bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma für 2000 netto angestellt zu sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die ein schlechter Witz sind.
> 
> Meine Eltern verdienen zu viel, als dass ich Bafög bekäme, aber zu wenig, um mir das Studium zu bezahlen. Daher bin ich auch in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo es gottlob noch keine gibt. Außerdem steht noch die Frage im Raum, ob es Sinn macht, sich fürs Studium über einen 5-stelligen Betrag zu verschulden, um dann als Ingenieur bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma für 2000 netto angestellt zu sein.



Word.
Meine Eltern verdienen auch zuviel - haben aber vor einigen Jahren ein Haus gekauft und haben daher auch keine Kohle um mir bei meinem Studium finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen.
Hätten meine Eltern also weniger Geld, und dadurch mehr Schulden, wär ich besser beraten weil ich dann bafög bekommen würde.


----------

